# Kodak Brownie Model 1



## Offbeat (Oct 24, 2007)

I just got hold of a Brownie Model 1 camera from my Great Grandad and just wanted to know if anyone has any advise on how to use them? 

Also does anyone know anywhere that i can get Kodak 620 film in the UK or at least delievered to the UK cheapish? Ive read somewhere that you can actually use 120 film in these so if anyone knows of a guide to show me how to load it, that would be great.


----------



## Steph (Oct 24, 2007)

I am not aware of any cheap 620 film in the UK. However, it is easy to use 120 film in a 620 camera as shown here.


----------



## Offbeat (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for that, ill print it and have to wait till i can get access to a darkroom. I wanted to use it this week, im really excited about using it for some reason.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 24, 2007)

All things Brownie here.
A lovely little site for Brownie fans (like what I am).


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a few old Brownies...I've never tired to use them...maybe someday I will.  Let us know you you get on with yours.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 25, 2007)

Instructions on how to respool the 120 onto 620 spools. You will need some 620 spools, can get them from eBay. Good luck.


----------



## Offbeat (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I ended up jamming a 120 spool in there and just preyed it didnt rip. Luckily it didnt, I processed the film and to my surprise i got a few shots out of it. Gunna print a few today hopefully if i have time and will post a few up here.

-matt


----------

